# Lars & Margo



## Tongle (Apr 5, 2021)

Had a lovely chat with Peter at the recently opened roasters in Liskeard Cornwall.

Really lovely coffee..I got the Pack 2 (great way to try a selection...5 x 100g bags).

Opened in 2020. Highly recommended!

www.larsandmargo.co.uk


----------

